# Sticky  UK Haunters



## ScifiPaul

Hi Everyone, my name is Paul if you haven't seen that already 

I'm from Essex in the UK and did my first front Garden graveyard last year, thanks to the help of this really great forum & the brilliant people who are part of it 

As anyone from the UK knows the chances of buying props and everything is a lot more limited than our friends in the US 

I've seen loads of people on here getting together and starting threads about where they are from and ideas on making Halloween even better.

So just so I can put the first foot forward, it would be great to hear form people in the UK and lets start making Halloween even BIGGER here!

I would love to hear ideas from all of the great people on here whether they are from the UK or not but it would be good to heighten the awareness in the UK so we can all have a freaky October 2013


----------



## Headless

Being from another Halloween retarded country Paul - I can appreciate your pain. I just do a WOW of a Halloween party/haunt and invite all my friends and workmates. Now I'm also going to do a fundraiser for the local Scouts. It all helps to let people see what's possible and how much fun it can be. Good luck!


----------



## Copchick

I heard that Halloween in the UK is slowly but surely getting around. The nice thing is that although you may be limited on purchasing props and such, you have this forum to reference with all the creative minds of these members. From cardboard, to newspaper, glue and paint, you can make so many things. Spread the word in the UK!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well first off....Welcome Paul to HF! I too have also read that Halloween in the UK is starting to pick up some steam, but from what your saying that it may really be a while before it takes off. Copchick is correct in stating that you will be able to get a lot of great ideas here on building you own props for the upcoming season. 

Make sure you get your friends to join here as well, cause the more who join from the UK maybe the faster and sooner it will begin to take off there. Anyway....again welcome to the haunt. :jol:


----------



## DandyBrit

Hi Paul - I'm a UK based member from West Yorkshire. I agree that it is a bit difficult to source stuff here in Britain. I had hopes when a a local Asda stocked some decent polystyrene skulls a few years ago but that was a one-off - haven't seen them there since! Keep us other Brits in mind if you want to chat about anything we can collaborate or brain-storm on.


----------



## Headless

Guys - I always keep an eye out on Ebay - set up searches that will send you an email when new items are listed - you can often get some good deals with free shipping from Hong Kong / China.


----------



## Lunatic

Welcome to Haunt Forum!

I wish you luck with getting started!


----------



## ScifiPaul

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your replies, yep the UK is certainly retarded when it comes to Halloween.

As I said this forum is great and helped me last year when I was looking to do my first front garden graveyard 

People who answered my questions were great and very helpful!

There are a few differences between what something is called in the US to what it is called in the UK, for instance the paint you use in the US to paint a fence is called something completely different over here.

I know there will always be differences but working together hopefully we can get help from everyone and see if we can get the names for things amd the help to kickstart things in the UK 

Im missing Christmas this year in the UK as I will be in Florida but want to take another step up for Halloween, it was great to have people come past our house and stop to take photos, we are only 1 of 2 people where we live who actually made some kind of effort.

Hopefully other people may try this year but Im really looking forward to getting more ideas and hopefully taking the next step up fro last year.

As you say ASDA (or the UK side of Walmart) is the place to get most stuff over here, I did get some skulls and a few other bits and pieces but this year I want to try and make a few things myself.

So thinks again everyone and hopefully this time I will take some photos as completely forgot to do that last year!

Bring on Halloween


----------



## DandyBrit

Paul - Headless suggested to google stuff if unsure of the UK/US equivalents. I agree - emulsion paint and latex paint are the same thing! I am always intrigued by what Great Stuff is and what the equivalent is over here. Live and learn is my motto.


----------



## Magic13

Buy a can or two when your in Florida. Put it in your suitcase .. I don't think they will restrict you.. Though it will be for a small project... Wish you luck ..I can't imagine a place that doesn't enjoy halloween. It not right!!!! Such a tragedy..... Being I live in south Texas and everyone wants summer lake houses... I'm the opposite I would love to have a fall home up north, maybe Salem, Ohio has some nice ones ... Old, beat up, perfect house to enjoy halloween .......... Happy Haunting!


----------



## scaryjak

it is a sad state of affairs the Halloween in the UK but it has it's plus points when we put on a large (by UK standards ) display we had around 100 TOTs which is a LOT for around here trust me lol.. I pretty much have given up hope of ever getting any decent bits in the shops over here. But fortunately I love making things but sometimes can lack the imagination to make new bits.At least the £shop has creepy cloth in.

This is where places like this are fantastic, there is so much talent on here it's scary. I have made several props after seeing them on here. immitation is the highest form of flattery, so they say  we had a year off last year,as we had a tiny little baby arrive. it's ok it was ours lol. But this year she will be up and about. I hope she loves Halloeween as much as I do lol

so we are hopefully going to get a bit of time to make a few smmaller props for this year. we generally have a party around Halloween and then leave everything up for the TOTs.


----------



## DandyBrit

I agree about the pound shops in the UK - you can get some good very cheap stuff that can be used/adapted from them. I usually check them out for severed limbs etc.


----------



## kauldron

You guys in the UK have some of the best inspiration for prop making with all of the ancient cemeteries and the old Gothic buildings to look at. I am always trying to find pics on the Internet to use to make tombstones and mausoleums out of foam board. Do they sell foam board in the UK or do they maybe call it something different? Here is a link that shows what I mean. http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...10051&productId=3125297&store=595&view=detail. 
Also, what home improvement stores are in your areas and do they have websites we can look at to maybe conquer the terminology stuff. I'm sure you'll get a lot of help on the forum.


----------



## DandyBrit

The best cemetery I have visited is the big one in Glasgow - very Hammer House of Horror!


----------



## kauldron

That is the one I check out pics of online I think. There is a bridge there called the bridge of sighs right.


----------



## ScifiPaul

Hi Everyone.

Not been able to get on for a couple of days and I just wanted to say a BIG Thank you to the Forum or who is ever in charge for making this thread a sticky so it has a chance to stand out 

As I say I am a big lover of Halloween and want to try and help it grow in the UK, especially in Essex where I live but across the UK would be even better, but we all have to start some where 

Any input from anyone from anywhere is great and of course anyone from the UK I would appreciate you adding me as a friend on here, so that we can try and work together to see what we can all do.

I know Halloween is catching on a little here in the UK but I am sure it can be much bigger and better, so by sharing as everyone else does on here in the US and elsewhere would be great.

So come on guys pipe up and lets get the ball rolling.

Look forward to hearing from you all.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## DandyBrit

Hi Paul
Think that I've done the friend request thingy right - it looks like it worked. Not very good at that type of thing. Must be my age!


----------



## ScifiPaul

DandyBrit said:


> Hi Paul
> Think that I've done the friend request thingy right - it looks like it worked. Not very good at that type of thing. Must be my age!


Yep added aswell, hopefully we can get the interest going, im sire there must be more than just us on here!


----------



## ScifiPaul

Hi everyone, I want to reignite things.
So far only a couple of people have come in from the uk, it would be great to have others.
Times ticking on and the days are getting closer
If a mod is watching this is there any chance of a mail out to the current members to see if we can get some more uk people to join up to this thread


----------



## Hauntiholik

ScifiPaul said:


> If a mod is watching this is there any chance of a mail out to the current members to see if we can get some more uk people to join up to this thread


Sorry but if UK people want to comment on the thread they will. We do not distribute private forum contact information.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Hi,

we've been enjoying halloween in the uk for some years, we did move house and found that the new place - direct area and town - had a painfully poor interest in decorating or celebrating.

Our previous place, we decorated the house, gardens and had many tot'ers on the night..

we're still working on this place....

As for supplies, back in 2006-2008 we had a very healthy side-business in supplying halloween decorations and items, via ebay, then we had 2 years of postal strikes, right in the critical shipping point, that caused huge damage to the business - since then, the pound shops and supermarkets have latched on, supplying lower quality, but lower priced stuff - to the point our main suppliers dropped out, concentrating on fancy dress mostly.

Our main business being electronic design and service etc - I'm now working to create a number of lighting and prop controller devices.. watch this space.. but won't be this year for sure..

If anyone wants advice on wiring, electronic mods/hacks, feel free to ask

Cheers,
Si


----------



## DandyBrit

Hi Si

Nice to see another British based haunter/enthusiast. If your brains are available to pick at i will keep you in mind


----------



## ScifiPaul

HI Everyone

Sorry I've been away for a while, im an event organiser and things are really hectic.

But back to interesting things 

Halloween is fast approaching, so come you UK'ers (If thats a word 

Lets get things moving


----------



## Damian Jay

Hi ScifiPaul, DandyBrit and GoulishGadgets.

I'm also in the UK 9based in Hampshire) and would like to beef up Halloween. 2013 is the starting point so I'm ready for 2014 in a BIG way 
Currently Asda have some large polystyrene skulls in for £15 each. They look great with light up eyes. Here's a link: http://direct.asda.com/ASDA-Gruesome-Giant-Skull/001888971,default,pd.html

I'm with you all the way when it comes to making Halloween bigger here in the UK.

Regards to all - Damian


----------



## DandyBrit

I got two plastic skulls from Morrisons which were £3 each - they have nice detail on them and would probably be good for props. I'm hoping to start casting some skulls in the future from ones that I have bought if I can make decent moulds from them.


----------



## DandyBrit

This isn't really the right thread so apologies to the mods but I don't know how else to flag this up to Brit haunters. 

Went to B and Q this morning and saw some reduced led vintage hurricane lanterns which could be distressed really nicely. Cost is now £5.98 so have a check on the website. The picture link is below.

http://s7g1.scene7.com/is/image/BandQ/5052931189342_001c_v001_zp?$159x159_sli$


----------



## DandyBrit

Went to the local 99p store and found something else nice for Brit haunters if they are looking for little gargoyle figures - 14cm tall, 8cm wide made from concrete or reconstituted stone maybe.

http://99pstoresltd.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/HalloweenDecorations-36.jpg


----------



## ScifiPaul

Hi Dandy
Thanks for the info, really need to get the Brits in here and chatting!
Only 2 days to the big day!


----------



## SillyJokes

I'm a 'Brit' and I wish we could have found a good Home Haunt to visit last night. Most places stretched to a couple of pumpkins, but the carving is getting more imaginative.

I had a professional visit to Tulley's Shocktoberfest earlier in the month and was fascinated by the growth of Scare Attractions in the UK. I think that as more and more appear and grow in popularity you will see more and more decent Halloween stuff coming in to meet the needs of their customers who want to replicate the effects at home.


----------



## DandyBrit

Let's encourage Brit haunters onto sites like this whenever we can - some people just don't know that sites like this are out there.


----------



## Nathan

Hi there

We'are from the southwest of uk and had a brilliant evening.
Not only did we get about 100 tot's with children screaming left right centre but including adults too.
Comment of the night was "as good as American homes" I'll take that thanks....
We did a small display but put all our effort into a "passage del terror" depicting a terror scene.
From kids being asked to knock on the gate to the screams inside a perfect evening
Definitely got the bug and will be back next year bigger and bolder 2014 lookout!!!!!!


----------



## therealjb

Hi guys, just seen this UK thread - wow was beginning to think I was on my own! I'm from the North Lincolnshire area... There's not a lot of anything round here... but I've been doing my garden for a few years... Last two years have built actual walk throughs. 

I'm getting the vid & pics ready to upload in the next few days  Do you guys have any pics etc?

Jon


----------



## DandyBrit

Hey - I just asked where you were from on the other thread - got the feeling you were more north than south of England.


----------



## therealjb

Haha hey! 

Sorry just saw that, yeah it's the north. Is the Range only up here then? 

S****horpe is the town I live in


----------



## DandyBrit

I think that the Range seems to be more north of England based than south although there isn't one that close to me.


----------



## therealjb

Ah ok, I only ever saw one in Doncaster around 10 years ago - then a few years ago one opened up here too.

They don't do a 'massive' range of Halloween things, but compared to everywhere else I've seen it's quite a large range lol.

I've got so many ideas I just don't know where to start!


----------



## DandyBrit

^You're in the right place - there are a lot of very creative people on here and they are always there to offer advice, support or just general lunacy.


----------



## ScifiPaul

So its that time again, come on you UKers where are you


----------



## DandyBrit

Hi Paul - how are you doing?


----------



## ScifiPaul

Hi Dandy
Not bad thanks 
Trying to wake the walking dead here in the UK


----------



## DandyBrit

Yeah - we don't come on the forum that much, some of the Uk'ers. 

Just been prowling the pound shops and Wilkinsons this morning - bought a few bits to be going on with. 

Looking online at the clown pose and stay skelly in B and M - it seems cheaper than Costco but don't know what the height or the quality is yet.


----------



## ScifiPaul

Ok well keep us posted 

We really need to give the UK a kick in the bum, its as though we are waking up form a long sleep!


----------



## DandyBrit

They don't have the pose and stay clown in my local B and M. I don't want to buy it if I can't have a good look first. May check out other B and M's on the phone to see if they carry it.


----------



## Unmutual

Hello from London! My haunt is mostly indoors, and themed around a haunted train station. What is everyone else doing this year?


----------



## DandyBrit

Hi Unmutual - welcome to the crazy brit section of the forum.


----------



## ScifiPaul

Hi Unmutual
Welcome the UK part of the forum 
Hope we can get it to grow


----------



## ScifiPaul

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO UK Where are you.
Knock Knock


----------



## willow39

invite all of your friends, office mates, school friends, or your neighboor, all of that,, give a theme and lets a party


----------



## DandyBrit

Is anyone going to the HorrorCon at Magna near Rotherham (South Yorks)? I think it's going to be in August.


----------



## [email protected]

Ah i've found you! There was me thinking that the UK didn't have a dark corner to haunt. I'm in Scotland and have been haunting for a good few years, starting with the kids annual party while they were small, i then moved on the haunting work so in all i've been "doing" Halloween in one form or another for the last 12 years or so. I must admit that i have had a few friends bring me items back when they have been away to the USA, much cheaper than paying the p+p.


----------



## graveyardmaster

UK Haunter here..BOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hauntiholik said:


> Sorry but if UK people want to comment on the thread they will. We do not distribute private forum contact information.


Thank you Hauntiholik


----------



## graveyardmaster

Copchick said:


> I heard that Halloween in the UK is slowly but surely getting around. The nice thing is that although you may be limited on purchasing props and such, you have this forum to reference with all the creative minds of these members. From cardboard, to newspaper, glue and paint, you can make so many things. Spread the word in the UK!


Thank you Copchick..Halloween originally started in the UK.


----------



## Nathan

Well Finally i got my password reset......
I see no uk post for almost 4 years??
Time has definately changed and moved on so whos still here from the uk.
I am in the south west Somerset...


----------



## graveyardmaster

DandyBrit we need to get this page rocking again


----------



## DandyBrit

Hi GYM - don't know who is still on here from the UK. Hopefully people will sing out.


----------

